# Training/ Mentoring in Afghanistan



## AWP (May 1, 2009)

I do not wish to see this become a thread bashing the Marines. If it does, it will get shut down. I do not wish to see the Marines mentioned in the article disparaged. If soldiers were the focus I would think, act, and feel the same way.

Personally, I have to wonder if this is the best the US can do. By "the best" I would make the same statement if it were an E-4 and E-3 from the 82nd, 10th Mtn, 1st ID, etc. 

Perhaps I'm too fobbit these days or ignorant of the behind-the-scenes activites going on, but I don't see how we can take two young Marines (or soldiers) and turn them loose with a platoon of locals and then expect results, especially in a place like the Korengal.

An E-4 and an E-3 are the front line in making the locals an effective fighting force?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30508543/




> There are nearly 30 Afghan soldiers here. Their senior mentor, Cpl. Sean P. Conroy, of Carmel, N.Y., is 25 years old. His assistant, Lance Cpl. Brandon J. Murray, of Fort Myers, Fla., is 21.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 1, 2009)

As a former Marine, I am with you 100%... There are some salty young sergeants out there, but this is a job for a SSGT 0369, minimum.  Bring a couple of experienced squad leaders along with him and it'd be job done.  A Corporal and a Lance Criminal is a lot to ask...


----------



## digrar (May 1, 2009)

We're doing it with Sergeants, Warrant Officers and Captains E7 and E8 and O3.


----------



## moobob (May 1, 2009)

The Corporal bashes the Army in the article. 



> “They are experienced and understand the principles of the ambush,” he said. “But they are not very good shots. If these guys knew how to shoot like even the U.S. Army, we would be taking 50 percent casualties on all of our patrols.


----------



## JJ sloan (May 1, 2009)

This has been the mainstay of SF since it's inception; to train, lead and advise host nation forces in all aspects of soldiering.  The reason that the United States has chosen to use conventional forces instead of using those of us who are trained and experienced in this mission is beyond me. Proffessional jealousy? Meanwhile, there are SF ODA's over here that are without partner forces and therefor unable to operate in a mentor capacity.  What a collossal waste of experience and a shame for those who would receive such an asset.  I love Marines, they are an excellent force but they do not bring the training capabilities and assets that come with an ODA.:2c:


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2009)

digrar said:


> We're doing it with Sergeants, Warrant Officers and Captains E7 and E8 and O3.



We basically do the same thing depending on the speciality being mentored.  If it is a trade like communications, then lower ranks are used but only those with the maturity and experience.  And even then they are not alone, it is a team of mentors; not just one or two.

There's a couple videos embedded on the page if you go to the link in the title below.


> *Operational Mentor  and Liaison Teams*
> 
> 
> *Background*
> ...






> *FACT SHEET
> OPERATIONAL MENTOR AND LIAISON TEAM (OMLT) PROGRAMME – MARCH 2009*
> • The Operational Mentor and Liaison Team (OMLT) programme is a key NATO-ISAF contribution towards the development of the Afghan National Army (ANA).
> • OMLTs’ provide training and mentoring to the ANA forces. They also serve as a liaison capability between ANA and ISAF forces, co-ordinating the planning of operations and ensuring that the ANA units receive necessary enabling support (including close air support, casualty evacuation and medical evacuation).
> ...


----------



## 08steeda (May 1, 2009)

Amazing! I thought SF would be all over that kind of gig!?!

Wow!...just WOW!


----------



## 0699 (May 1, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> An E-4 and an E-3 are the front line in making the locals an effective fighting force?



Two thoughts...

This is what we did in Vietnam with the CAP program; a USMC infantry squad married up with a local infantry platoon/militia platoon.

I would put today's young NCOs up against any NCOs in American history.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 1, 2009)

Is a Cpl a section commander (10 men) like here?  If so I see no drama.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 1, 2009)

well, ya know, sometimes people think they can do it themselves.


----------



## jds (May 1, 2009)

While ETT/PMT and all the other Transition Teams are new in name, the use of Combat Advisers from the conventional force is not.
It has nothing to do with professional jealousy, but filling a need that has to be filled.
By most accounts they've done a respectable job.:2c:


----------



## surgicalcric (May 1, 2009)

0699 said:


> Two thoughts...
> 
> This is what we did in Vietnam with the CAP program; a USMC infantry squad married up with a local infantry platoon/militia platoon.
> 
> I would put today's young NCOs up against any NCOs in American history.





jds said:


> While ETT/PMT and all the other Transition Teams are new in name, the use of Combat Advisers from the conventional force is not.
> It has nothing to do with professional jealousy, but filling a need that has to be filled.
> By most accounts they've done a respectable job.:2c:



The issue here isnt whether Marines can do it, or the PTT/MTT/ETT's, though I have my own ideas about there effectiveness and it isnt flattering; its about 2 young (relative) guys mentoring a sizable force and their ability, experience, and capabilities to do so.

I am with FF on this.  I wouldnt care where these guys came from, including two newly tabbed E-5's from SF.  I think its a bad idea.


----------



## jds (May 1, 2009)

The thread wandered in another direction, so I offered my 2 cents. 

As to the original issue. I probably would agree an E-4 and an E-3 as mentors does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling however, that doesn't mean it won't work. I don't have enough info to render an opinion.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2009)

In my original post I should have been a bit more clear. My apologies.

I would think an E-6/ E-7/ E-8 would be in a much better position to train the locals than two junior enlisted. I'm aware of the CAP platoons/ squads in Vietnam, but were they led by an E-4?


----------



## Teufel (May 1, 2009)

I have never heard of a two Marine mentor force.  There is more to the story than meets the eye.  He is a five year corporal by the way and would be a squad leader in the fleet so he is not as junior as it may appear.


----------



## jds (May 2, 2009)

I'm thinking there's more to the story also.
Maybe they were wise beyond years

But on the surface I agree with you FF, two junior enlisted running amuck is probably not the best idea.


----------

